# what kind of rhom is this?



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

What is he?
He is 12"


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

its a 'beautiful' rhom


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

a rhom is a rhom is a rhom etc....


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

a rather nice one


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks i got him for $50


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll give you $ 75







but on a serious note, unless you know the collection point you can't determine it for sure. its got a nice elongated shape though. awesome rhom.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Rhom and for 50 bucks thats a steal


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont know where his collection was but all i was wondering what you call his color
What color is he?


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

Looks a bit odd.


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

thats what i think too. he is really aggresive and active greets u at the tank(finger chaser),
but his color is like a dull blue he has red eyes like a rhom his tail pattern matches a rhom but
ive never really seen one just like him. i have a blue diamond rhom too picture perfect but this guy is wierd. what would u call him?
Ive never heard of a dull blue piranha haha.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cjwheatley said:


> thats what i think too. he is really aggresive and active greets u at the tank(finger chaser),
> but his color is like a dull blue he has red eyes like a rhom his tail pattern matches a rhom but
> ive never really seen one just like him. i have a blue diamond rhom too picture perfect but this guy is wierd. what would u call him?
> Ive never heard of a dull blue piranha haha.


 great deal. A rhom that size can fetch a couple hundred.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

does it look anything like this? Jaeh's gibbus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing but unfortunately without a collection point you'll never truely know. Great looking fish you have there CJ and at fifty bucks all I can say is wow!


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

Dude that is the closest thing ive seen so far but i thought gibbus was a smaller species. My fish is 12"-13" and he has red eyes just like Ja eh.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

it looks very similar. i'm not sure about the size issue. but like J said, without the collection point we can't be sure, but on the same note you can call it what you want and no one can argue with you. if you had posted it as a gibbus i wouldn't have disputed it. i hope that helps.


----------

